# Paphos Post - "Help for Hungry Paphos Children"



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

After reading this story in the Paphos Post ; http://www.cyprus-mail.com/cyprus/help-hand-poor-paphos-children/20121106 , I thought the Expat Animal Charity waste and stray Cats supporters might like to help the local children that haven't got food !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

And yet you are encouraging a family with 4 children to move to Cyprus from the UK where they can get benefits if they fall on hard times.

I rest my case.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Veronica ,
There are poor families all over the World , as I work with in my Role as Global Ambassador of the International Children's Heart Foundation , I am all too aware of this . 
You (us) have no idea how lucky you (us) are living in a beautiful country like Cyprus . Try visiting the poor villages in the far East of the Ex-Soviet union. It is like a 3rd World country. 

My point was that there is so many expats feeding waste and stray cats and spending their time raising money to feed even more cats , that perhaps they might like to help the poor families in our local community and feed some children instead. 
As for comparing this to a family that is thinking on moving to Cyprus to start a business , then implying that they will need food hand outs for their children is rather insulting to these people that you don't even know.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

sjg-uk said:


> Veronica ,
> There are poor families all over the World , as I work with in my Role as Global Ambassador of the International Children's Heart Foundation , I am all too aware of this .
> You (us) have no idea how lucky you (us) are living in a beautiful country like Cyprus . Try visiting the poor villages in the far East of the Ex-Soviet union. It is like a 3rd World country.
> 
> ...


Just a slight observation here but how do you know that they do not do so already as well as helping the animals? It is wholly wrong of you to assume that they do not.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarchy said:


> Just a slight observation here but how do you know that they do not do so already as well as helping the animals? It is wholly wrong of you to assume that they do not.


I would love to hear more about this , as when I tried to write on this forum about children's charities the post was banned by the moderators and forum owner, this was as classed as advertising ! 
We are allowed to discuss about cat charities , but not children's !
So any information you can give about how we can support children charities will be gladly received.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> I would love to hear more about this , as when I tried to write on this forum about children's charities the post was banned by the moderators and forum owner, this was as classed as advertising !
> We are allowed to discuss about cat charities , but not children's !
> So any information you can give about how we can support children charities will be gladly received.


The last time the post was banned because you were advertising your own charity. Any form of advertising if you are personally involved is against forum rules.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> I would love to hear more about this , as when I tried to write on this forum about children's charities the post was banned by the moderators and forum owner, this was as classed as advertising !
> We are allowed to discuss about cat charities , but not children's !
> So any information you can give about how we can support children charities will be gladly received.


'feeding waste and stray cats ' do you mean waife and stray ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That was my thought as well Geraldine. I have never heard of waste and stray cats.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Acutally we are ALL paying a surcharge on our electricty bills which is to help the poorer people pay their bills. 
Also there are regular charity events, selling raffle tickets, collection boxes in the supermarkets etc and we ALWAYs give to these. 
So if we want to also give to the animal waifs and strays that is our choice and no one can admonish us for it.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> After reading this story in the Paphos Post ; Help at hand for poor Paphos children - Cyprus Mail , I thought the Expat Animal Charity waste and stray Cats supporters might like to help the local children that haven't got food !


As you say, this is the case all over the world! I read with horror in the Daily paper of an elderly lady walking a 10mile round trip to get a food parcel hand out! I find this wholly unbelievable in this day and age! I think that most people give to charities of their choice and this shouldn't be questioned, it is after all their choice! I attended a funeral yesterday and there were gift aid envelopes for the NSPCC, I gave a donation but did think of a charity that I would have preferred, it was my aunts choice though and I respect that! I think individual governments have a lot to answer to, the Uk donate billions every year to India, who have one of the richest economies in the world and yet an elderly lady has to walk miles for food?! 
My friends joke....don't ever be ill in Pats company, she'll feed the stray cats before phoning an ambulance, but I do also subscribe monthly to a cancer charity....my choice!


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Great ladies , but no actual names or details of organisations that help the children , so other members can actually do something if they want to in Pafos ?
Geraldine and Veronica , as for my previous post , it was about the International Children's Heart Foundation , which is not my charity , it is an American charity that I support , a non-profit charity that sends volunteer medical teams to 35 different countries of the World. It is a charity that I support , it was not advertising , it was recommending post , a slight difference ! Anyway we have already been there and I understand that is a subject that this forum admistrators is not prepared to support or allow to be discussed. 
As for "waste or waife , in my mind stay cats all over the place is a "waste" and I'm glad I made you smile !
Remember I'm just a West Country Bumpkin !


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a link to several charities in and around Paphos. The young mother (Alethea Ayres) who worked on this site sadly died of melanoma a couple years ago so it I believe it is not being kept up to date anymore. I do know many of these charities are still working but not sure about all of them. 

Charities Cyprus - Parenting in Cyprus


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Most churches help those in need, so you can go to one of the churches and ask. The problem in Cyprus is getting really bad and some families are ashamed to ask for help. The other day they found a student sleeping in his car and discovered he had not eaten for 7 days. The school parents associations (equivalent to the PTA) are trying to help but this year being particularly bad it's impossible. The other day a teacher told me that one of the kids would only take a couple of bites off the sandwich he was given and after they realized he did this every day they asked why he was not eating. He was saving it so his mom could also have something to eat. Now as for electricity and water there are now families that do not have electricity or water.
If you want more details about charities that help out, send me a pm.


----------

